# Epilators



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi all

Many years ago I had one of these and it was the most painful think I have ever encountered    . As a last resort I used to go out on the town, come home completely trollied, and then try it again. It was STILL too painful and I ditched it   .

But I understand they are now a lot better.

Does anybody have one they use successfully, and which is it?

Ta

Lottie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

ooher 

Had one in the mid 90's never again tho never tried it trollied dont think i would be tempted again  

Now that wasnt much help was it!

sorry!

Em


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the silk epil wet and dry and it is certainly bearable!! I had one about 10 years ago and this one is soo much better - it does still hurt though although you get used to it pretty quickly


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I really dont like them.... Painfull and leave you with ingrowing hair! Nice... Stick with the wax!   

N xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

TBH - I get in a right mucking fuddle with the wax     . 

Em - It seems that the reason they used to be do very very bad was because the big metal torture bit used to pull and then twist the hair before yanking    . Now they are just like a load of very fast tweezers apparently.

Brilliant Minkey114 - thats the one I'd been looking at


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Em, Bambam uses one, you should ask her.  The whole idea of something plucking out my leg hairs like that makes me want to run for cover    I have to pluck up the courage to have my eyebrows waxed   

Shelley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Shelley - just replied to Bam's ** post about them. I am finding it less painful than waxing - probably because it goes so fast x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

I hated my epi lady! It was sooo painful! The only time I could use it was after a bottle of red!      Went for a wax before I got married and the lady couldn't believe I was swearing so much, had to give a big tip! aybe it's just me and I can't do pain, but I suggest sticking with a good ol' razor!

K x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Karen.M.24 said:


> I hated my epi lady! It was sooo painful! The only time I could use it was after a bottle of red!    Went for a wax before I got married and the lady couldn't believe I was swearing so much, had to give a big tip! aybe it's just me and I can't do pain, but I suggest sticking with a good ol' razor!
> 
> K x


    I'm the same


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Have got one - new and old type - can't say there's much difference ... apart from ones a bit more quieter!!  I shave then wait until have stubble only ... then do it - the longer the hair the more the pain .....


Other way is get them waxed and as you see the odd hair come thro epilate it ... That way only doing odd hairs at a time .. lot less painful again ..... Failing that ice, nurofen .. or what ever else number it!!  Did my bikini line once!!  Jeez .... NEVER EVER again!!! 


M xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Legs - fine   

Tried underarm and bikini - NEVER AGAIN!!!! hahahha


----------

